# Job offer from Italy to Us/New York



## lisfabe (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi all,

I am new here so please be patient with me if I make mistakes of any kind.

We are a family of 3, me, my husband and a son of 8, my husband just received an offer to work in New york with a permanent basis, $90K, full family medical coverage, housing allowance (or company-provided housing), car (with fuel expenses payed).

In Italy we both work with good positions although our salaries are quite low (as usual here ....), I am a PMO in IT Industry and my salary is 30K euros, my husband is a manager in logistics idustry and his salary is 50K euros, no house or car payed, of course here there is no need of medical coverage as we have national health coverage.

I am sure after the first months of settle down organizations in the new place I will be able to find a good job based on my previous experience in IT, although for the moment I do not know wich kind of salary I could earn... 

Non-financial considerations play a role for us specifically if we think about our careers and future prospectives also for our son and his future. 

By the way we would like to know, considering the weight of taxes and cost of living and education for our son, if it is the case to move also for financial reasons or not, as we know New York is quiet expensive....

Thanks a lot for your help that is precious.

Elisabetta


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Your eligibility to work depends on your husband's visa. Do you know which one the company will use?

Are you looking at New York City or somewhere in New York State?

As far as the non-monetary perks of health insurance, company car, housing are concerned - those items are not cash income but taxable.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

lisfabe said:


> an offer to work in New york with a permanent basis, $90K, full family medical coverage, housing allowance (or company-provided housing), car (with fuel expenses payed).


Are you sure this is a legit offer? There's lots of scam out there, and offering a company car with fuel expensed paid and housing is not very common in the US...


----------



## lisfabe (Nov 9, 2016)

twostep:

one of the term of agreement between my husband and this company it is to allow me to work there as I am living my job here in Italy, I do not know the Visa but I am sure they will take in count my situation.

What do you mean for "insurance, company car, housing are concerned - those items are not cash income but taxable" they will be charged as money?

We think to go for Brooklyn, last december we were in NY and compared a few places, in our opinion there is a good ratio between price and quality of life especially if we take into account schools for my son.

I am really into this thing.... if we accept, are we going to survive If I will not work for a year or so to support my son with this big change in his life etc. etc.....?
I still miss financial figures for taxation and cost of life in the State of New York could you help me to find out?

EVHB: "Are you sure this is a legit offer? There's lots of scam out there, and offering a company car with fuel expensed paid and housing is not very common in the US... " 
yes it is a legit offer, it is an Italian multinational company with a certain reputation I think they will not go for scam...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Again - you being able to work depends on your husband's visa not some agreement. What visa will he be moving to the US on?
Uscis.gov is the official site and gives details about Employment Authorization Document aka EAD for spouses. 
Relying on a corporation to 'take things into account' can work or not. 

IRS.gov gives info about federal taxes, Google State New York and City New York. We have some posters who live in the city. Maybe they will chime in. Human resources should be able to give you details.

Your perks are taxable items. You receive income in non- monetary formats that is taxable. Bev can shed more light into this as taxes are her forte.

Have items such as flights, moving household, temporary housing, separation and return to Italy, .... been discussed? Google if NY City falls under 'right to work'.

Request to read the fine print of the health insurance package. This is nothing unusual. What is covered, what are coming-pays and deductibles, what network of physicians is available? Is it medical only or medical/dental/vision?

Has it been specified what kind of housing will be provided or at what dollar equivalent? My first question would be is washer/dryer in the apartment? If your husband needs to drive to work is parking available?

I know nothing about the Italian retirement system. Do your research on putting it on hold, ... whatever has to be done.

Contact the school district and ask what exact documents you need from the Italian school and if you need translations/certified translations.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If he's currently not working for that company, than an L1 is not applicable. That means you won't get an L2. L2 is the visa that will allow you to work.
Leaves the H1b. They can only apply for that visa in April. Every year in the last couple of years, it's a lottery, so most candidates won't get the visa. If you are lucky to come out of that lottery, it means you can start working in October of that year. So the soonest will be October 2017. And you will not be allowed to work. Unless after a while, the company wants to sponsor a green card. But that can take a while. Maybe a year? Maybe 5 years or longer. If in the meanwhile the laws don't change. No idea what Trump will do, as lots of H1 visa holders are maybe not the kind of folk he prefers in his great country.
Unless your husband has and advanced degree and exceptional abilities, has one international prizes, has many years of experience etc, so he can apply for a green card himself. But that's only a very very small minority that gets his way in that way. Green card means you can work too.


----------



## lisfabe (Nov 9, 2016)

*Details*



twostep said:


> Again - you being able to work depends on your husband's visa not some agreement. What visa will he be moving to the US on?
> Uscis.gov is the official site and gives details about Employment Authorization Document aka EAD for spouses.
> Relying on a corporation to 'take things into account' can work or not.
> 
> ...


Ok, asked my husband just now, he is telling me "they are going to provide a green card so I will be able to work as well". 

I am googling on cost of life in New York right now, it seems that without rent and house to pay cost of life it is the same here in Italy...

Of course HR will be stressed enough to know all the things that we need to know to decide, BTW I just wanted to know few info in advance to cross reference the infos they are going to give us.


----------



## lisfabe (Nov 9, 2016)

*Details again*

Retirement is not a problem, it is an Italian company and agreements will comprise retirement option this means that retirement plan will be payed as before.

Benefits are only house and car, yes the parking is included, house is provided only in certain areas close to the headquarters (Brooklyn, Astoria, Long Island), not Manhattan, in case we go for Manhattan the difference of price is our charge.


----------



## lisfabe (Nov 9, 2016)

lisfabe said:


> Ok, asked my husband just now, he is telling me "they are going to provide a green card so I will be able to work as well".
> 
> I am googling on cost of life in New York right now, it seems that without rent and house to pay cost of life it is the same here in Italy...
> 
> Of course HR will be stressed enough to know all the things that we need to know to decide, BTW I just wanted to know few info in advance to cross reference the infos they are going to give us.


I tell you what I know so far from my husband, offer is from mid 2018 on, meanwhile the company based in US but part of an Italian group will do all the documents and procedure to make EB2 (is this the right name?) and from this permit the greencard, approximately and apparently ... this 2 years will be sufficient to produce the greencard through all the typical steps from EB2 to greencard when we will move to US. In case greencard will not be ready either the two, company will give adjustment for the timelapse I will not work untill the greencard to my husband or we take the risk and I will not work for a while...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

lisfabe said:


> I tell you what I know so far from my husband, offer is from mid 2018 on, meanwhile the company based in US but part of an Italian group will do all the documents and procedure to make EB2 (is this the right name?) and from this permit the greencard, approximately and apparently ... this 2 years will be sufficient to produce the greencard through all the typical steps from EB2 to greencard when we will move to US. In case greencard will not be ready either the two, company will give adjustment for the timelapse I will not work untill the greencard to my husband or we take the risk and I will not work for a while...


I do not understand what you are trying to say. So let's guess.

You plan to relocate around the middle of 2018 with EB2 then the employer will petition for a Green Card. Historic availability dates are on the Visa Bulletion on travel.state.gov. 

If Labor Certification is necessary that will drive the train.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm guessing they are talking about an employment based green card in the EB-2 category:
https://www.uscis.gov/working-unite...ment-based-immigration-second-preference-eb-2
which can be issued in less than 6 months.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Processing times: https://www.uscis.gov/about-us/dire...ative-appeals-office-aao/aao-processing-times


----------



## hnnn (Nov 20, 2016)

lisfabe said:


> I tell you what I know so far from my husband, offer is from mid 2018 on, meanwhile the company based in US but part of an Italian group will do all the documents and procedure to make EB2 (is this the right name?) and from this permit the greencard, approximately and apparently ... this 2 years will be sufficient to produce the greencard through all the typical steps from EB2 to greencard when we will move to US. In case greencard will not be ready either the two, company will give adjustment for the timelapse I will not work untill the greencard to my husband or we take the risk and I will not work for a while...


Your husband's Greencard through EB2 category will take 18 months to get at best, and longer if it goes into additional processing during the PERM stage. Even if your husband receives his Greencard and immigrates to the US, you and your son won't be able to immediately come with him if the new company only petitions for the Greencard and not an H-1B work visa at the same time. You would have to wait until you get your own Greencard through F2A a year later.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

hnnn said:


> Your husband's Greencard through EB2 category will take 18 months to get at best, and longer if it goes into additional processing during the PERM stage. Even if your husband receives his Greencard and immigrates to the US, you and your son won't be able to immediately come with him if the new company only petitions for the Greencard and not an H-1B work visa at the same time. You would have to wait until you get your own Greencard through F2A a year later.


Can you please quote official links for this?


----------



## hnnn (Nov 20, 2016)

twostep said:


> Can you please quote official links for this?


Oops - I just looked it up and saw I was mistaken. For an employment-based EB2 greencard, there is the the provision that spouses and children under 21 may receive immigration status (E-21 and E-22) and hence permission to live and work in the States.


----------

